# help identifying cichlid



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

I just bought this cichlid and im wondering what it is. The guy told me it was an Albino Redhead something but i couldnt remember the name so he just said to call it an Albino redhead tropheus. is that what it is?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1459

Tropheops macrophthalmus (Albino)


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

oh ok. Tropheops not tropheus. preciate it Fogel.


----------

